# We were in the paper today...



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

On halloween my neighbor called the local (next town over) paper and the editor came out with a photographer and took some pics and jotted down some notes... they ran the story today, got a full page.

see it here: 
http://gavush.toplessrabbit.com/halloween/2007/hauntpaper2007s.jpg


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's neat. Nice human interest story. And a hauntforum.com plug


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's awesome man! Not easy to get a fullpage anymore!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Pics look great. I can't read the story, bad eyes. 

Do you have a text file of it somewhere? I would love to read it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would love to read it as well.


Awesome Nick!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I can email you the full sized uncompressed image, it's almost 800kb - just email me @ [email protected] and I'll reply and fwd it.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, that's really cool this late in the game! I didn't expect to see more "I made the news" posts.

Awesome article too! Congrats!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

very nice article and a good idea about the scare for food.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats on making the paper.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Fantastic Nick!!!! You must be really pleased!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Congratulations Nick! That was a very nice story and it was really great to see the pictures too.*


----------

